# DNS Error Occurred



## thiyagu114 (May 27, 2009)

*Hi All,

I have configured DNS using 192.xxx.x.xx and the same IP assigned to the PC. Now(After 2 weeks) I have changed the PC IP, like 123.122.xxx.xx

I'm trying to Connect another the PC into Domain. but I'm not able to Connect. its showing Error.

The Error is,* 

*The domain name xxxxxxx might be a NetBIOS domain name. If this is the case, verify that the domain name is properly registered with WINS.

If you are certain that the name is not a NetBIOS domain name, then the following information can help you troubleshoot your DNS configuration.

The following error occurred when DNS was queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate a domain controller for domain xxxxxxx:

The error was: "DNS name does not exist."
(error code 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.xxxxxxx

Common causes of this error include the following:

- The DNS SRV record is not registered in DNS.

- One or more of the following zones do not include delegation to its child zone:

xxxxxxx
. (the root zone)

For information about correcting this problem, click Help.*

*Any help will be appreciate....
*​


----------



## slofton (Jul 28, 2009)

if you remove and re-add this machine to the domain this should solve this issue? have you tried this?


----------

